# truth or dare!



## goatlady1314

Ok so someone will ask truth or dare then the next person answers and says truth otherwise dare. And then the next person asks the question and the next person answers the question ill start,

TRUTH OR DARE?


----------



## dallaskdixie

Truth 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

dallaskdixie said:


> Truth
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I pick truth too

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Kenzie ur supposed to ask a question


----------



## Karen

Example:
(Pretending to answer the question I will ask: "No, but I have scars from a rooster who flew at me when I was 9!")

Truth:
Do you have any scars from injuries caused by your goats?

Truth for me please!


----------



## dallaskdixie

No but I do have numerous scars from my cats


----------



## dallaskdixie

Truth or dare?


----------



## Mikesell04

I'll be brave and pick dare!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## goatlady1314

Send a pm to someone you dont know. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Truth or dare?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

goatlady1314 said:


> Send a pm to someone you dont know.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Lol... Done.... 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

Sorry Kenzie.. I think I skipped you... Truth.... Hmm.. Is it true that... You have been butted by your Buck, and now your kinda scared of him???? Lol???


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

Actually i dont have a buck!! 
Truth or dare?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Truth


----------



## kenzie

Ok have you ever tripped over your goat leash?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Do you really want to know that?


----------



## kenzie

Yes yes i do


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Maaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyybbbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeee.............


----------



## dallaskdixie

Yes


----------



## kenzie

i pick truth


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Is it true that you know someone who can't walk up stairs?


----------



## kenzie

Thats an odd question but i believe i do they are also a little odd but they are really nice though!.......
Truth or Dare


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

Dare


----------



## kenzie

I dare you to go post something random on the thread last person to post here wins


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I pick dare


----------



## kenzie

I dare you to go to the thread post pics of your goats here and put a pic of your goats i pic truth


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Have you ever ripped a goat turd in half to see what they ate? Lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I think so... My goats were sick but i did it with a stick!! Truth or dare


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TRUTH orDARE


----------



## kenzie

TRUTH


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> TRUTH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Do you know how many hairs do you have on your head?


----------



## kenzie

No i dont 
Truth or dare


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> No i dont
> Truth or dare
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


DARE! dare


----------



## kenzie

I dare you to start a new thread



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I will have to think about that.....


----------



## kenzie

fishin816 said:


> I will have to think about that.....


Haha nice font color i pick truth!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> Haha nice font color i pick truth!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


DO YOU KNOW THE 2010 NATIONAL CHAMPION NIGERIAN DWARF DAIRY GOAT?

Do you?


----------



## kenzie

No i dont truth or dare?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> No i dont truth or dare?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


DARE!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I dare you to try to lick your elbow


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> I dare you to try to lick your elbow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I can try....

Cannot do it.......

Truth or DARE?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Truth or dare?


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

Truth


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

Whats the weirdest thing you have ever done with your goats?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

I took them with me mushroom hunting once... 

Truth or dare?


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

Dare


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

I dare you to start a thread about clowns!! Lol


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

Truth or dare?


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

Mikesell04 said:


> I dare you to start a thread about clowns!! Lol
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


I dont know abt that haha and truth

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

kenzie said:


> I dont know abt that haha and truth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Lol I probably wouldn't either 
Is it true that you love your goats more than Chocolate??

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

Oh yes i love goats alot more than chocolate!! Truth or dare


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Dare

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I dare you to do something silly



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Truth or dare?


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

Truth!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

have u ever fell down


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> have u ever fell down


 I did today

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Truth or dare?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

truth


----------



## chloes

An other dare!!!!!
( man am i feeling brave today!)


----------



## kenzie

goatlady1314 said:


> truth


Have you ever tripped and landed in the goats water bucket?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

chloes said:


> An other dare!!!!!
> ( man am i feeling brave today!)


I dare you to post pics of your goat(s) on any thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

kenzie said:


> Have you ever tripped and landed in the goats water bucket?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


nope never have, not once! truth or dare?:sleeping:


----------



## kenzie

Truth


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FutureHopeFarm

Have you ever punched your goat/ goats on their head?


----------



## fishin816

FutureHopeFarm said:


> Have you ever punched your goat/ goats on their head?


No. Truth or DARE?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Truth


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Is it at least alittle true that you have run into a pole more than once?


----------



## kenzie

No once again odd question but i havnt run into a pole!
Truth or dare


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Truth


----------



## kenzie

Have you fell in the last month?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Yes and I had a very very good reason


----------



## kenzie

Btw i pick truth


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Has anyone thrown a pair of scissors at you recently?


----------



## kenzie

Where do you come up with these questions??!?!!!? And actually yes this guy threw them me
Truth or dare


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'm psychic btw truth


----------



## kenzie

Have you watched a movie in the past week?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Yes it was Casper the friendly ghost cause ya know I'm TOTALLY "friendly"


----------



## kenzie

Sure! Haha JK i pick dare


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I dare you to post a pic of the floor that your standing on


----------



## kenzie

Well actually i am sitting so u know i cant truth or dare?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms

Truth


----------



## kenzie

Have you ever ate goat meat?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## jaceypaige123

No I haven't but our friends did it, they said it was bad


Sent from my me


----------



## HoukFarms

Truth or dare?


----------



## kenzie

Truth


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms

Will you show open goats your whole life?


----------



## fishin816

HoukFarms said:


> Will you show open goats your whole life?


Yes.

Truth or DARE?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms

Dare


----------



## kenzie

I dare u to post a pic of your favorite(s) goat!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms

lil joe


----------



## fishin816

HoukFarms said:


> View attachment 60645
> lil joe


NO! My Lil Joe is WAY cuter!!!!! LOL

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms

Sorry but there's no way!!! You'll have to prove it to me


----------



## fishin816

I will have to get a picture. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms




----------



## kenzie

Awwwwee cutie!!!! Truth or dare


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms

Thanks  and dare


----------



## FutureHopeFarm

Truth or dare?


----------



## HoukFarms

Dare


----------

